

Show HN: A directory of hypergrid worlds - return0
http://opensimworld.com/?r=hn

======
techplex
Awesome Site! I've been thinking about building something like this for a good
while now. I'd love to see a markups are on each region page so people can
make their own "world pages" like on Kitely.

